# root tabs what kind?



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I was looking at aquariumplants.com and they have a fertilizer pellet that from there info sounds good but I wanted to see if anyone has used them? right now I am using seachem root tabs or API root tabs. Both are good but I can only get them in 10 packs and the cost adds up more than I would like.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I like Dupla root the best but it's hard to get consistently outside of Germany. Seachem root tabs are next best on my list. Miracle Grow sticks work and come in bulk but you have to make sure they are buried well and do not come out of the substrate.

- Brad


----------



## pugfat (Oct 4, 2008)

I use aquariumplants.com tabs. They seem to work well and are reasonably priced. I like the injector they sell as well. It makes placing them easy. 
Bill


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone try the pfertz root tabs? I used to use the wondergro root tabs that medicineman was selling but no one seems to have those anymore? I've used seachem and have been happy but the cost of those add up.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you guys for the info. Pugfat are you using aquariumplants.com"s root tabs by them selves or with other fertz in the water? And how long have you been using them? I have to admit that I am glad you say that you like the applicator because it looked good to me but I was feeling wary because I have made some purchases of things that look good but when they arrive they are either cheap and brake or don't work like I want.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

How about Tropica's root tabs?? They are very nice and they work as good as the ADA one but different and ADA's Multi Bottom's price are not too bad compairing that 10 pack you are using.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I have not heard of Tropica root tabs, where do you get them? Thanks for the info I will look into them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Freshyleif - I've used aquariumplants.com"s root tabs a long time. (Even before they changed the shape and developed their tool for placement.) I like them because they are a complete fertilizer, no just traces. I don't use their tool. My tweezers work just fine, (thank you), and I can use the extra money to buy more ferts!  I only use them on root feeder plants.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Tex Gal for sharing your experience. I have always admired your tanks. I will be placing my order the beginning of next month for sure now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

freshyleif said:


> Thanks Tex Gal for sharing your experience. I have always admired your tanks. I will be placing my order the beginning of next month for sure now.


I appreciate that. I think you'll like these tabs. Good luck with your tanks!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

freshyleif said:


> I have not heard of Tropica root tabs, where do you get them? Thanks for the info I will look into them.


Big als have them.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18483/si1591573/cl0/tropicaplantnutritionplus36caps


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have been using the pro root tabs from wonder-gro. I got a bunch from orlando at GLA awhile ago and have been very pleased with them. I am not sure he still carries them though. I may have to switch when mine run out. Some of the LFS in my area carry substrate gold root balls. The look like balls of clay has anybody tried these?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

sub. gold balls? They came with a home made like packaging... very powerful stuff I would said but they get very soft easily and back than I plant with my tank very often that they always escape a little into thw water, major algae problem.

I do think they are just clay, cause they smell like the one in my pottery class. They are pricy too and they do not hold together like other root tab and your tank woul have extra more oil on the surface.


----------



## PRESTON4479 (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.aquaspotworld.com/product/detail/530


----------

